# landed in Joburg



## mediaguru (Aug 6, 2008)

hi, I have just arrived from a beautiful city to a beautiful country - from Dubai to Joburg...from perpetual summer to winter...from 5Milion population to 1.3 million South Asian and to a land of 40Million Plus poluation...
M an indian and looking to meet with like minded people from vibrant Media/advertising/event industry...Love to play squash/badminton though I am not a professional but can swing the raquet....Would like to make few freinds...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

From safety to insecurity.


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Halo said:


> From safety to insecurity.


Tough words


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

Halo said:


> From safety to insecurity.


I don't know - these days I think every country has its own level of insecurity - uncertainty...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

JoziMike said:


> I don't know - these days I think every country has its own level of insecurity - uncertainty...


Yup, and every place has murderers and rapist but noting like the levels in SA. we all make choices and hedge our bets. I'm no gambler so I won't be going to SA anyday soon.


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

Each to their own - I can only say that my experience so far has not been all doom and gloom.... I am an ex-South African anyway, so I might already have known what I was getting myself into, and what areas to avoid... But I don't drive an armoured car...

M
Living in Jozi


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

JoziMike said:


> Each to their own - I can only say that my experience so far has not been all doom and gloom.... I am an ex-South African anyway, so I might already have known what I was getting myself into, and what areas to avoid... But I don't drive an armoured car...
> 
> M
> Living in Jozi


Agreed but soon there will be no area to avoid.....


----------

